# Chicken & poached pears



## fireweaver (Jan 31, 2006)

(ok, technically, not "poached", but i just like saying "poached pears")

as per usual, not much in the way of measurements, it's all eye-balled.

1 chicken breast or 2-3 tenders per person
red onion
dried dill
dried parsley
fresh pear, about 1/2 large pear per person (i used overripe asian pear, but any type will do, as long as it's not mushy yet)
fresh ginger (sold as fresh minced ginger in a glass jar, very convenient)
white button mushrooms, 1/2 handful per person
finely shredded carrots (packaged ready-shredded at the store)
butter
white wine optional (crisp & only slightly sweet but not heavy...tonight was a tasty new zealand sauvignon blanc)

slice chicken and pear into 1/2" thick bite-size strips. slice mushrooms and onions thinly. heat pan on medium-hi, when warm, add a generous pat of butter. sautee onions, mushrooms, and chicken in melted butter. when nearly done (onions are clearer, chicken has browned edges), sprinkle with dill and parsley, add heaping spoonful of minced ginger and handful of shredded carrots, stir to coat. move to sides of the pan to make room in the center for pears. stir gently so as to not mash up pears, but do mix them thoroughly with other ingredients. when pears are cooked (some have browned on the edges), turn up heat and add enough white wine to deglaze pan.

serve with side salad of field greens or spinach, long-grain/multigrain rice, or asian-style potstickers. recipe as-is is light and moderately sweet.

variations:
go carribean:  add a pinch of jerk seasoning in place of dill & parsley, and lots of fresh lime juice at the end.
go thai:  add coconut and spicy little chiles with herbs & carrots


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 2, 2006)

That is a gorgeous recipe fireweaver (you're just like me, an "eye-baller" ), I'm going to get some pears next shopping trip and try this out. I love how healthy it is - thanks for sharing


----------



## lilyas (Jul 12, 2007)

*wine and food*

Hi, I'm new here and was looking at some remarks earlier made about food by everyone and saw that you had written something about chicken and pears and had said white wine could be used, optional.
I had recently read that you can use white one preferably with fish, is that true in cooking or only in drinking it?

Do you generaly know things about wine and food combinations you can tell me of?

By the way, funny you had written about surgery somewhere. I'm studdiing medicine in Holland I've added you as a buddy, but it was an option I have no idea what the consequence is. What is this budy thing? 
I may like the concept....


----------

